# My corner of the world - Sacramento Calif



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

My Corner of The World - March 30, 2014


​ 
American River at Watt Ave Bridge, Sacramento, Calif, water levels are very low due to the drought, even with recent rains.



​ 
​ 
Common Merganser floats in front of a bank of daffodils.

​ 
​ 
It was a real bird show today at the river. These are Turkey Vultures flying over the trees by the river.

​ 
This is the outline of a big hawk. There was a lot of birds chasing each today. 

​ 
Here is a crow upper left with two more hawks lower right battling for territory probably. 

​ 
Here is an Acorn Woodpecker checking his stash of acorns. 

​ 
Here is a Wild Turkey looking to cross the road.

That's my corner of the world! 
It was a good day!


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Great pictures. I think the duck in the foreground is a drake mallard by the shape, green head, and orange bill. The woodpecker is neat. I am unclear on the concept since we don't have them here. The woodpecker drills a hole and stuffs an acorn in it. What prevents an ambitious squirrel from stealing them?

It looks like your corner of the world is a pleasant place. We still have snow on the ground and more forecast for tonight.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank you for your comments Nimrod. 

The duck in the foreground was fun to look up in the Sibley guide. Too red on the bill and too white on the body for a Mallard. Common Merganser has white body with some dark patches on the back which may not be visible from this angle so I went with Merganser.

The ambitious squirrels have plenty of acorns on the ground and/or stashed by this time of year. I think squirrels don't like to climb onto the exposed areas where the acorns are. The acorns in the tree are to attract bugs that the woodpecker will eat. 

It was a fun day. I did not see the hawk with talons out when I was snapping pictures and was greatly surprised when I was reviewing pictures later.

Have a good day!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't have any real recent pictures. Some from January and Febuary.
We still have a bunch of snow on the ground and the pond is still froze over in all the places that had water last fall.

Spring really has arrived even if the temps and snow on the ground belies the fact. Monday at 63F had peeper frogs singing their song in the newly flooder area of the pond. I was taugtht they have to freeze out 3 times for true spring though. A gardner snake was laying on the snow of the path I walk the dog on Monday afternoon. thought it was dead but when I pushed it off in the grass so the PUP wouldn't see it it started crwaling away.

Here is one of our big Pleateated wood Peckers.


Deer trimming the burning bush in Nov. while I am back in the woods deer hunting.



Deer blind in my front yard in Jan.



My Puppy who will be a year old in July.



Deer during a Jan snow storm out our living room window.



 Al


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

LOL.. I had to laugh at the deer in the yard as you're out back hunting.. 

I went down to see a neighbor over the winter. Turned out he was out back deer hunting.. but as I pulled into his place, there was a really nice 8 pointer standing right up against his porch.. I gave him a hard time about it..


----------



## Earthling (Mar 6, 2014)

Speaking of Watt Ave., I moved to Sacto in 1959. When I was a teenager we used to hunt for dove, pigeon and quail along the river between Watt Ave and what is now the Howe Ave bridge (wasn't there back then). At that time there was nothing but hop fields as far as the eye could see. Hwy 50 was a two lane road.


----------



## Earthling (Mar 6, 2014)

My corner is 10 acres in the foothills above Sacramento, East side of Folsom Lake. 

This is where all my over-ripe tomatoes go.



It's a different world at night, I am no longer the ruler. 



My wife's corner of the world. Can you tell?



I hang out in here. 



And out here.



And out here.



And here. 



There are many other corners to my world but I won't hog the thread.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank you all for sharing pictures from your corner of the world!

I like taking the camera with me to the outdoors. 
Because that's where the wild things are!

Have a good day!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Started this week with a high of 45F Sunday and was overcast, the wind had a damp bite to it.
Monday arrived, the day time high got to 63F, Tuesday was a overcast cooler day with a high of 48F but little wind. Yesterday was so beautiful and of courseI was tied up at the doctors office waiting for wife then doing the retirees shopping thing. It was a sunny 49F with no wind when I got homeat 4:30 PM.
Peeper frogs that had sang on Monday were once again singing yesterday. Red wing Black birds were yelling about the ice on the pond yet. I got the pup in her harness and hooked up the check cord and took off on a walk with her. Robins were now in the thawed out paths driving the pup crazy just flying ahead of her she couldn't catch them. Then she stopped in the edge of one of the trails. Streaching out then jumping back like she was checking some thing strange out. She had found a Gadner snake which was still alive but I could tell cold as it just was not moving much.
So with singing frogs, angury Red Wing black birds, Robins and snakes spring is finally here.

 Al


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I love sharing photo's, here's my world just over the mountain from Sac.


----------

